

Show HN: PC Builder Tool (My 1 year old side project) - rk0567
http://assembleyourpc.net/rigs/new/select_processor/usd

======
baruch
Some feedback:

What I'm missing in PC builders at shops is the ability to filter say the
motherboard by the features. How do I know if the H61 is better than the G41?

Once I selected an i3 why are you showing me AMD motherboards?

do I even need a graphics card for a motherboard? Would be nice to know that
for the cheap computer I want to make for my mother I can use the onboard VGA.

~~~
rk0567
Thanks for your feedback. I'm planning to add more details for processor, so
the users can compare/analyze the graphic performance of onboard graphic
engine. (and decide if a dedicated GPU is required or not)

On motherboard page, currently, it's highlighting the compatible motherboards,
I guess it be more better if it shows only the compatible motherboards.

------
chrisBob
I liked the socket filtering for motherboards, but there was not anything
similar for RAM. Once a user gets to step 3 how do they pick compatible
memory?

------
ToastyMallows
Looks great. I've noticed that when you sort HDDs by size, 1 TB goes to the
top even though there are 2 and 3 TB models. Small nitpick :)

~~~
rk0567
Yeah, that HDD sorting by size is not working as expected. It's filtering
based on the first number (or character, whatever comes first), so I think the
"500 GB" HDDs are not ranked properly. Thanks :-) I'll fix it by next update!

